# Renaissance wax



## txn (May 28, 2014)

wasnt sure where to post this but does anyone use Renaissance wax on their power tools I've been using boeshield on the sawstop but it's been pretty cold and wet the past few days and today I noticed that the entire top had a thin layer of rust on it. My saw is kept in an unheated garage. My buddy just bought some Renaissance wax and I really like how slick it makes surfaces but not sure about how well it prevents rust or how often it needs to be applied.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

It will work but is very expensive for a rust preventive! Johnson's or MinWax paste wax would be the more economical choice. That said, a little bit of Renaissance goes a long ways. I probably wax my tables too often, but I rewax as soon as they don't feel really slick and smooth. I apply wax to my cast surfaces with grey Scotch Pad so I actually clean, smooth, and wax at one time.


----------



## txn (May 28, 2014)

I've used johnson's paste wax before but didn't like that I had to reapply every couple of weeks. I know about the price of it just worried that I'd have to reapply the Renaissance like the paste wax every couple weeks.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Application frequency seems to depend on how much wood you run across your tables but Renaissance does last a bit longer. I don't have a big issue with rust so my comments may not be relevant to your shop (or maybe it's because I wax my tables so often!)


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

In the same boat bud. Louisiana isn't kind to cast iron. Especially when that fiberboard crap is rotted through the bottom of my shop.

I use johnsons for everything. I use mineral spirits to get all the crap off and start from scratch. A couple coats of paste wax and then it's just maintenance every now and again after that.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

We use Renaissance on everything but as far as keeping rust down it hasn't done that for us. We think it helps a little. Use it very sparingly on a surface and not use it like regular paste wax, A can usually last me in my smaller shop several years. I also use it on furniture.

I accidentally sprayed some denatured alcohol on the top of a table saw today and rust started showing up in a matter of minutes. Johnson's is good.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I use Renaissance but not for tools. Too dang expensive for that. Save it for furniture.

Try shellac for your table saw. I used to use wax, then tried shellac from a recommendation I read on here. Amazingly slick and rust-free and unlike wax, it stays on for a looooong time.


----------

